# Bra wire help



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

I only have 3 good bras. The wire on my fave bra just poked out of the bra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  on the outter side so it's poking me in the arm.
I can't go out and get any new ones until Feb. ugh! So is there anything I can do to make this one last.
I've never tried to do anything before because I usually have so many bras I would just ditched the broken one.

I thought about taking wire cutter and wacking off the end that is poking out. 
any ideas?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've wacked it off with a wire cutter and pushed it back down into the fabric "tube".  if the hole is big you might have to stitch it.  Mine have done that from time to time and its so annoying!


----------



## Janice (Jan 5, 2006)

I push them back into the bra and then use my sewing machine to reinforce the seam. Right now I am just using a bobby pin to hold the wire in, but I bought a new bra tonight so I can retire this one finally.


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 5, 2006)

I second pumpkincat, that's what I do when mine break.  Sigh.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah.  I just had this happen to me a week ago.  It hurts like hell!  You will probably have to snip a bit of it off and re-sew the seam.


----------



## Hoodie (Jan 7, 2006)

Definitly re-sew.  Do you put them in the dryer?  That's the only time I've had that problem, so I just let them air dry now.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 7, 2006)

I would try melting some wax and dipping the end of the underwire in it until it builds up then reinsert the wire into the bra and stitch up the hole. The wax "nub" will help it from jabbing you and ripping through the bra again. Sounds like a bit of effort but it would be worth it if it's a favourite bra. Hope this helps


----------



## user3 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hoodie* 
_Definitly re-sew.  Do you put them in the dryer?  That's the only time I've had that problem, so I just let them air dry now._

 

Nope I hand wash them and let them airdry. It always happens to my right side. I swear that one is bigger than my left boob!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_  I would try melting some wax and dipping the end of the underwire in it until it builds up then reinsert the wire into the bra and stitch up the hole. The wax "nub" will help it from jabbing you and ripping through the bra again. Sounds like a bit of effort but it would be worth it if it's a favourite bra. Hope this helps_

 

You rock! I am going to do this tonight.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

I know you said you can't buy another til February...but did you know that the VS semi-annual sale is on until the 12th of this month?


----------



## DaisyDee (Jan 8, 2006)

P.S.  

I know everyone loves VS for bras and stuff, but I swear by BALI bras for comfort, fit, and durability.


----------



## sephirias (Jan 9, 2006)

i say throw the bra away should the wire pokes out. it's a chance to get a new one! -cheeky grin-


----------



## user3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_P.S.  

I know everyone loves VS for bras and stuff, but I swear by BALI bras for comfort, fit, and durability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree! That's all I wear is Bali!
I can't really find my size at VS. DDD is hard to come by and they never have ones with good support. I won't buy online either and my local VS has such a small selection of DDD's.
It's Bali all the way for me!!!
I can't wait until Feb 1st! I am getting 5 new ones! Yay!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Ipex


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 26, 2006)

i just take the wire out. Almost all of mine only have one wire.. I notice on my right side they always pop out. You can't tell one of them is missing.


----------

